
How The NSA Is Killing The Internet - yiedyie
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140107/11490525790/7-things-you-missed-if-you-didnt-read-wireds-big-story-how-nsa-is-killing-internet.shtml
======
tzs
Blogspam. The correct link should be
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/01/how-the-us-
almost-k...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/01/how-the-us-almost-
killed-the-internet/all/)

